# Band Vacancies



## causingascene (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

This might not be relevent to you, but I thought I'd give it shot anyway.

Hate to be a pain, but I thought this would be the best place to post this. We've started a new site for people looking for band members, we launched recently and we're already getting adverts posted and members joining hourly.

We're in bands ourselves and have tried to use similar sites before but have always struggled. We thought it was about time someone made an simple to use website that does what it promises, so we did.

Hope this can be a help to some of you guys looking for band members or looking to join bands.

Any comments/questions welcome.

http://www.bandvacancies.com

Cheers,
Jonny


----------

